
Sending cold sales emails is becoming harder and blocked by MSFT and Google - sslewin
https://medium.com/@seanlewin/cold-email-a-blast-from-the-past-929587ac6e20
======
4ensic
"Cold" = Unsolicited. "Sales" = Commercial

Isn't Unsolicited Commercial Email (UCE) a definition for spam?

The author is quite obtuse.

~~~
sslewin
Sorry if my use of terms was confusing. I'm referring to cold sales emails,
which in the US are still legal.

